# live rock



## jjwin98 (Dec 17, 2006)

has anybody ever used this place for live rock aquariumarts.com


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Their site seems to be very legit. They seem to really care. I feel that anyone with a little bit of time and patience can cure their own rock to the same level. Being located in near the LA airport that suggests to me that they are buying Walt Smith products as so many companies do. They could also be buying from Sea Dwelling Creatures. Either way it is an excellent product but can be had a little cheaper.

I have a friend that specializes in live rock. You may find her prices a little more inviting. Monica at www.oceanhomesetc.com Being that she is located central her shipping prices are often times better than some of the coast sources. All of my rock came from her.


----------

